# Mehrfach-Steckverbinder für Thermoelemente



## knabi (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo,

ich benötige einen Mehrfachstecker für Thermoelemente (Typ J).
Bisher habe ich nur Stecker / Buchsen für je ein Thermoelement gefunden, ich hätte aber gern was robustes (Harting-Gehäuse?) für 4 Elemente.

Hat jemand von Euch so etwas schon mal gesehen?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## M_K (27 Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Die Fa. Tematec aus Hennef hat so etwas im Programm.
Die Stecker Typ 2173 können bis zu 6 Meßkreise beinhalten.

www.tematec.de

MfG
M_K


----------



## knabi (27 Juni 2006)

Jau, da hab' ich mir doch gleich mal ein Angebot zu machen lassen :-D .

Danke!

Gruß

Holger


----------



## chaki (28 Juni 2006)

hallo.
Suchst du wirklich nur den Stecker als Verbindungsstelle irgendwo an einer Anlage oder Schaltschrank?
Als ich noch in einer Industrieofenfirma arbeitete,haben wir so etwas über ganz normale Harting-Stecker realisiert.Du kannst sie dir ja konfektionieren wie du willst,und nimmst als Stecker und Buchseneinsätze halt Goldkontakte.Wir haben so hunderte Öfen ausgeliefert und damit gab es nun wirklich niemals Probleme.
Ein anderer, im Prinzip aber ähnlicher Lieferant, ist: ILME.
Die Truppe habe ich meistens bevorzugt eingesetzt.

Vielleicht hilfts ja noch.

Grüße


----------



## lostinbyte (17 Juli 2006)

Hi,

bei Harting gibt es fast alle Einsätze mit J Kontakten. Crimp oder Schraub.
In verschiedenen Baugrößen.

Anbei mal ein pdf.


Gruß
Frank


----------



## knabi (17 Juli 2006)

Harting  ... da hätte ich ja auch gleich mal anfragen können, guter Tip, leider zu spät, aber für's nächste Projekt gleich mal vorgemerkt  .

Gruß

Holger


----------

